# how good is this setup?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the onkyo 5009 and am going to get a old monitor audio rs6av speaker package am going to use monitor audio rs6s fronts rslcr centre rsfx main rears rs1s front heights and additional rsfx back surrounds and 2 rsw12 subs would this package even though it is an older package would it work well with the onkyo 5009 what would the sound quality be like and how much of the amps ability would i be using could people please give me a mark out of 10 to tell me how good the amp and speakers would work well together thanks need reply asap please:yikes::sn::boxer:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

That speaker model has gotten excellent reviews and should sound fine, especially after you've run Audyssey. They're quite efficient, so just about any amp should be fine unless you have an unusually large room.

However, since you're doubtless purchasing them used, you'll need to check for physical damage and degradation of the speakers.


----------

